# Rich Franklin



## ppko (Oct 29, 2004)

I think he will be the next middle weight champ what are your thoughts.  I believe the only person that he may have to worry about is Salavery.


----------



## ppko (Jun 6, 2005)

just wanted to bump this to the top as we all know my boy Rich beat Evan pretty baddly in Atlantic City.  He will also be one of the coaches for the next Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## nhbSDMF (Jun 7, 2005)

A thread about Rich Franklin and Jules hasn't posted yet?  What's going on??    :wavey:


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 8, 2005)

Franklin vs Hughes should be epic.


----------



## JulesK (Jun 10, 2005)

"A thread about Rich Franklin and Jules hasn't posted yet?  What's going on??"

 LOL! my sweetie!!! (but I can only love him from afar...he is married and has a beautiful wife who is also very nice.

  ...I'll just direct all of my love to Forrest G...also my sweetie..I don't know if he is married or not, but I'm sure he doesn't have a problem with the ladies)

 He kicked total a** BTW..what an awesome, awesome fight. Whom do you guys think will be rcoking at the next show between Horn and Liddell?
 I'm for Horn all the way...he'd be another one of my sweeties, except, i KNOW his girlfriend would beat the living sh** out of me easily.
 jules


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 17, 2005)

Rich Franklin is the MAN ! He is the greatest ! I gotta get his autograph !
Chuck Liddell is going to kick Jeromy Horns BUTT!!!! The fight I really want to see is Rich Franklin vs JK :uhyeah:! They can fight for the vacant no name championship !  Then I want the winner :whip: 
LOL .... 



:asian: %-}


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2005)

I wanna see Rich Franklin fight Wandelei Silva. Couture was supposed to fight em but he lost, so I guess Liddell is next to fight Silva?

Oh, kudos to Saku. he KOed his opponent in his last fight.


----------

